# Canadian music? Anyone?



## ex-pat (Feb 3, 2006)

Woo-hoo! First post. 

Right now, I'm listening to Neil Young: Road Rock. It's making me homesick. 

When you're out of Canada, you don't hear Canadian music very often. Give me some bands to check out! Any genre.

And what's a good radio station to stream? I hit Q107 from time to time, but I find they're still using the same playlist that they were 15 years ago.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Look for CHEZ 106 FM. 
Canadian bands I listen to:

Madam X, Frank Soda, The Kings, Thor, April Wine, Lee Aaron, Triumph, The Guess Who, Steppenwolf, Dayglow Abortions, Razor, Exciter, Annihilator, Killer Dwarfs. I think you should search the Canadian music sites out there, that list them all. Theres alot of them out there................


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Accept2 said:


> Look for CHEZ 106 FM.
> Canadian bands I listen to:
> 
> Madam X, Frank Soda, The Kings, Thor, April Wine, Lee Aaron, Triumph, The Guess Who, Steppenwolf, Dayglow Abortions, Razor, Exciter, Annihilator, Killer Dwarfs. I think you should search the Canadian music sites out there, that list them all. Theres alot of them out there................


wow lol, never heard of any of them.


----------



## ex-pat (Feb 3, 2006)

Accept2 said:


> Look for CHEZ 106 FM.
> Canadian bands I listen to:
> 
> Madam X, Frank Soda, The Kings, Thor, April Wine, Lee Aaron, Triumph, The Guess Who, Steppenwolf, Dayglow Abortions, Razor, Exciter, Annihilator, Killer Dwarfs. I think you should search the Canadian music sites out there, that list them all. Theres alot of them out there................


No offense, but i've only been gone a couple of years. Some of those bands have been around for a generation or two. I'm old enough to remember Lee Aaron BEFORE she did the "metal queen" thing  

What's New? Who is new? What's the scene like?


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I dont think I've heard any new Canadian bands in the past couple of years that can compare to the legendary ones. Theyre not even close. One day we will get one, but not today.............


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Actually check out Avril Lavigne. She was the last one to actually make some impact............


----------



## ex-pat (Feb 3, 2006)

Accept2 said:


> I dont think I've heard any new Canadian bands in the past couple of years that can compare to the legendary ones. Theyre not even close. One day we will get one, but not today.............


Seriously?

I was dead impressed with Sam Roberts. Saw him play just before I came over here, in 2003. Great show, and a great album. 

I like listening to older artists from time to time, but I just can't get into it if it's an artist re-hashing the same stuff over and over again - or a radio station pulling out the same playlist every tuesday. It stagnates, nothing grows. And it doesn't inspire me to pick up my guitar and try something new. 

But that's me. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Check out the "The Trews", real good stuff.


----------



## marshallman (Feb 3, 2006)

If you like metal, gotta check out Voivod.


----------



## ex-pat (Feb 3, 2006)

marshallman said:


> If you like metal, gotta check out Voivod.


VOIVOD! Holy crap. Are they still around? I saw them sometime around 89 or 90. 

Good idea though, I'll check around here and see if I can pick some up.


----------



## ex-pat (Feb 3, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Check out the "The Trews", real good stuff.


Just checked the vids on their website. Good stuff, thanks. I'll add it to my next amazon order


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

ex-pat said:


> VOIVOD! Holy crap. Are they still around? I saw them sometime around 89 or 90.
> 
> Good idea though, I'll check around here and see if I can pick some up.


Yep. Jason Newsted on bass these days. Denis D'Amour (Piggy) passed away from cancer a few months ago, but they're putting a new album together using stuff he had been noodling around with. The last album wasn't bad, but certainly not as deadly as Dimension Hatross or Nothingface.

Kirb


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

Accept2 said:


> Look for CHEZ 106 FM.
> Canadian bands I listen to:
> 
> Madam X, Frank Soda, The Kings, Thor, April Wine, Lee Aaron, Triumph, The Guess Who, Steppenwolf, Dayglow Abortions, Razor, Exciter, Annihilator, Killer Dwarfs. I think you should search the Canadian music sites out there, that list them all. Theres alot of them out there................


Pretty good list. Throw in Rush, Anvil, and Sheavy (local guys - had to plug them! And I love their stuff).

A friend of mine hangs out with the guy who played bass with "Dogs With Jobs" - if any of you remember those guys...


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

*Corby Lund*

ex-pat,

Without knowing your musical tastes, but to move away from some of the more mainstream artists already listed (don't get me wrong, cut my teeth on most of them, especially the Guess Who) you might consider checking out a good old prairie boy from Alberta...Corb Lund. I love this guy! 

I'm not even related to him or interested in "country music" per se, but have to admit to buying a couple of his CD's and sitting down to learn a few of his songs. Here is a link to his website, which hosts some samples for your listening pleasure.

http://www.corblund.com/

peace!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

*Sirius and Canadian Talent*

I picked up a Sirius satellite radio and it has a few channels assigned to Canadian content. Emerging Canadian Artists, Canadian Rock Music, Canadian Soft Rock, Pop, Rock and Urban Music. The emerging artist channel is pretty good to listen into and check out the canadian scene. I assume XM Radio has the same thing.


----------



## taken (Feb 5, 2006)

Good Canadian bands:

Cuff the Duke (Oshawa)
The Jimmy Swift Band (Halifax)
Crush Luther (Uxbridge)
Buried Inside (Ottawa)
Misery Signals (Edmonton/Wisconsin)
Cursed (Hamilton/Montreal)
The Gorgeous (Kelowna/Montreal)

...to name a few.


----------



## Undefined (Feb 2, 2006)

Kataklysm, Neuraxis, and of course the kings of Death Metal, CRYPTOPSY!!!!!!!!!!! \m/(><)\m/


----------



## theshawah (Feb 6, 2006)

*The Hip*

I can't believe we left out the tragically hip.


----------



## imbackagain2 (Feb 6, 2006)

The trews, the band, 3 days grace, nickleback


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

I 've been listening to Kathleen Edwards. Really good alt-country


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Accept2 said:


> I dont think I've heard any new Canadian bands in the past couple of years that can compare to the legendary ones. Theyre not even close. One day we will get one, but not today.............



Oh I'd say bands like Billy Talent, Great Big Sea, and others are carrying the torch most admirably.

Here's a link to a site with many classic Canadian artists.

http://www.autofacts.ca/classicrock/


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

personally I can't get into Arcade Fire at all. I find them incredibly boring.

Bands like C'mon, Chinatown, The Black Halos, Iron Giant and Dirty Tricks do it for me these days.


----------

